# How to format Dell Inspiron laptop?



## vinit.ptg (Aug 28, 2011)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1464 laptop....I am unable to format it using Windows 7 ultimate dvd (32 bit).....i have changed boot sequence but still it doesn't show boot from dvd option.....laptop simply goes ahead.....then it shows "Starting Windows" and then dump screen comes and restarts again.....
Please help me.....tell me what changes I should make to Bios to get it booted up from Win 7 dvd......

Please HELP Me !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brobarapas (Sep 26, 2009)

is it a bootable dvd you are using?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Is the Windows disc an original or a copy? Does the laptop have a OS installed? 
What is the first boot device listed in the Bios?


----------

